# Spinning- Oops did I do that?



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

In less than 6-months I have acquired three spinning wheels. :sm12: :sm12: 

1. Baby Boo, a Babe fiber master. Charming, but a little feisty workhorse. Only my oldest daughter would get the Baby Boo name

2. Mariah, the Cassandra Wheel, just got her and wasn't able to do much spinning before I left on my several week working visit with family. She makes feel like I'm in a long dress, in a wee cottage spinning dreams. Mariah comes from the song, They Call the Wind Mariah.

3. The Electric Eel. Unnamed because I don't have it yet. I fell for the kickstarter campaign. I got thinking that I'll never be able to get an espinner at that price.

The other thing I realized is that all my wheels are from small craftmen, electric eel and Cassandra, and the babe company supports people with intellectual disablities.

Love my wheels!


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

My two wheels are made by individuals, not in a factory - not a big deal to most folks, but I like the idea. I know both men.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Love your story. Mine isn't romantic at all.


----------



## dtjacobson (Mar 25, 2012)

These things, they happen. Personally, I think wheels (and looms) tend to congregate with people they know will use and love them.

I have 5 wheels:

Pipy Wendy wheel--my first wheel
Reeves Parlor wheel--for historical reenacting (yes, I take a Reeves camping! :sm17: )
Spin-Well Canadian production wheel--now in the attic, as it's been loved/used to death, but I don't want to get rid of it
Jensen Debbie "gossip" wheel--got it in a trade
Louet Victoria--my travel wheel

and a Hansen mini-spinner that I do most of my big projects on.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I have one wheel and one on the way....sorta like a bun in the oven.

My Ashford Traditional which is becoming more comfortable with time like any good relationship.

My bun in the oven espinner. We didn't 'fall' for the kickstarter program, wordancer, but we got in on the ground floor of something wonderful. I could never afford an espinner so this will be a wonderful second wheel. In the spring, we will be sharing spinning stories.

Now, I need to think of a few names for my spinners.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Yes I don't it was so much as a fall, it just eventually became a very good idea to have an espinner for that price. Apparently I just needed to think about. I decided to hang onto my babe for a while, I'm saving it for my daughter or perhaps...

Yes names are important!


Cdambro said:


> I have one wheel and one on the way....sorta like a bun in the oven.
> 
> My Ashford Traditional which is becoming more comfortable with time like any good relationship.
> 
> ...


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

I have collected a few spinning wheels too this year. Now I have nine. One has been sold and one come back home after being borrowed. I tutored a group of ladies so had to have wheels. For myself I have one special, only-to-be-looked-at Sickenger, and one Roberta, electronic sinner and the rest are Ashfords. One Traveler Joy, one upright and the rest traditionals all from around the late 70s. I have at least 3 on the go at anyone time and just love spinning! Can you tell?! I have started naming my wheels after either the person from whom I bought it or from the towns where they were. My DH restores them for me making knobs and re-glueing wheels, fixing and polishing.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

I have 2 wheels but desperately want an electric one now. My husband and I studied the eel and both agreed it was not what I wanted. I'd rather invest that money into a machine that is more to my liking.


----------



## bakeknitsew (Jun 26, 2013)

I also saw the electric eel spinner and thought it was a great price even though I was looking at another wheel maker. I haven't even told my DH, I used my Christmas bonus to order it. I hadn't thought to name my spinning wheel but I will start thinking about it. My present wheel was 2nd hand, frumpy looking Louet S70 that my DH took apart totally, refinished everything, put back together and it works well. Hmmmm, what to name it now?


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

I tried repeatedly to get the Kickstarter Electric Eel e-wheel and the internet foiled me every time. I would get as far as the final and it would deny over and over. I finally concluded the universe did not want me to have an electric wheel just yet. I am looking forward to hearing how you ladies like it.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Jumped on the ELectric Eel Wheel bandwagon too! Glad to see some others did as well :sm01:


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Guess it is too late now to jump on the bandwagon but I do need to purchase an Electric Eel e-wheel also


----------

